# Rb26 coilcover and attessa controller wanted



## Bossbmx (Oct 28, 2020)

Wanted rb26 coil cover any condition considered. And also an attessa controller maybe skylab or whatever people recommend? Im new to attessa so interested in peoples experiences with them.
Thanks


----------

